# New Vaper On The Scene



## MurderDoll

Hey guys. 

Name is greg. Quit smoking cigarettes last week. Havent touched one again. Very proud of myself for achieving that. 

Been a happily vaping since last wednesday. 

Started off getting myself a k100 mechanical mod. Paid a small fortune for it. Only tp recently find out I was ripped off badly. 

Anyway. 
Also bough myself the X.Gun variable voltage. Loving this one. Such a pleasure to use!

Have a 2043 tanks as well as the BB mega clear tank. 

Have bought a couple flavours of which im not really enjoying. The only one I like so far is the energydrink flavour. 
But thats the fun in it I suppose. Finding the flavour that works best for you. 

For now the VV will be my daily user until I can get my head wrapped around rebuildables. Then I will start going into the k100 mechanical mod with sub ohms and Monster clouds. Ha ha. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Welcome @MurderDoll 

You have some awesome gear there man.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Welcome to the forum @MurderDoll and congrats on quitting the stinkies
You don't mess around - you start off with mechanicals 
That is a first 

Enjoy the forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis

Welcome @MurderDoll , everyday off the stinkies is a step forward , congratulations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483

Welcome. I'm sure you'll fit right in here.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

welcome @MurderDoll  

@Silver I have had a few people who start off with rebuildables right away lol I try and sway newbies from using mechs though but there have been a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Thanks everyone for the welcomes. 





Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @MurderDoll and congrats on quitting the stinkies
> You don't mess around - you start off with mechanicals
> That is a first
> 
> Enjoy the forum.




Ha ha. I know. Right? 

I threw myself in a bit of a deep end there. 
Realised I went a bit too far too quickly. 
Had to wrap my head around volts, ohms and watts first. 
Thankfully have a general idea now on how that works. 
So could take a step back. Start on a VV setup and then move forward from there. 

Also didnt want to go for a Twisp or Evod as all the reading up I had done, people started on those then moved onto something else. Seemed like a bit of a waste of money for me to so that too. So I just took the plunge.

Im supper happy with the X.Gun. has nice features and gives me a lot of control on what I want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Welcome @MurderDoll, and kudos on your bravery! Been vaping about the same amount of time as you and I'm not even sure I want a mech (yet)!

Will be nice to see how you go, starting off big, and compare it to my own progress. I started with the eGo-C Twist and mPT2's. 

And you absolutely have to try Vape King and Vapour Mountain's juices!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Die Kriek said:


> Welcome @MurderDoll, and kudos on your bravery! Been vaping about the same amount of time as you and I'm not even sure I want a mech (yet)!
> 
> Will be nice to see how you go, starting off big, and compare it to my own progress. I started with the eGo-C Twist and mPT2's.
> 
> And you absolutely have to try Vape King and Vapour Mountain's juices!!




Cheers! 

Yeah. We can use each other as comparisons. 

I bought the Pina Colada from them yesterday. Very nice flavour! 
Only realised last night though that its not something I can vape on for a full tank. Needed to swop it out with something a bit softer. Only have the energy drink really to vape on. 

What flavours are you currently using? 

I tasted the Cuban Cigar from vapeshop. Man that was nice! Quite tempted to pick a bottle of that up.


----------



## Die Kriek

You can check out my Vaping Diary. From around page 3 is my juice experiences. If you like Tobacco flavours, VK4 from Vape King and VM4 from Vapour Mountain are must haves! Vape Elixir's Original Tobacco is also amazing (so far, it tastes different every time) also available from Vape King

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

welcome to the forum @MurderDoll 

and well done for kicking the stinkies.

i have to agree with @Silver this is the first time we see a newbie starting off with a mech mod, so well done on that.

you would have ended up with a mech anyways, so congrats on saving all the money to get there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

welcome @MurderDoll, well done on starting your vaping journey with a big bang on a Mech!!! You have a LOT more guts than what i have hahaha!! Enjoy it and hope it brings you loads of happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

@MurderDoll 

Congrats on the achievement and welcome to vaping. I'm glad you're finding your pace with the X-Gun, a sweet looking mod certainly. Starting with a mech admirable, I hope it pays off later.

You say you got ripped off when buying the K100. Would you mind disclosing that information? We very much like to keep abreast of these things because it might help someone along the line. Also, feel free to disregard this request

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Reinvanhardt said:


> @MurderDoll
> 
> Congrats on the achievement and welcome to vaping. I'm glad you're finding your pace with the X-Gun, a sweet looking mod certainly. Starting with a mech admirable, I hope it pays off later.
> 
> You say you got ripped off when buying the K100. Would you mind disclosing that information? We very much like to keep abreast of these things because it might help someone along the line. Also, feel free to disregard this request





Thanks for the welcome. 

I dont mind disclosing information as long as parties dont get upset. 
Or maybe Im totally wrong. You can let me know your opinion on it.

To keep it "neutral" I wont say names of shops. 

The one I ordered the k100 from, they charged me R1499.00 for the kit.
A few days later I saw that another store had the k101 kit for R649.00 

Thats basically half the price on the newer model. Being a mechanical mod as well with no circuitry in. I felt hard done by. 

I mean my X.Gun with VV cost me less thab what the k100 cost. 

So unless somewhere Im totally wrong, it was a bit of a painful experience. 

In the end, I learnt my leason. 
Can call that school fees.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Welcome @MurderDoll - like your style, its the fastest way to learn: First jump, then you just have to Swim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I dont mind disclosing information as long as parties dont get upset.
> Or maybe Im totally wrong. You can let me know your opinion on it.
> 
> To keep it "neutral" I wont say names of shops.
> 
> The one I ordered the k100 from, they charged me R1499.00 for the kit.
> A few days later I saw that another store had the k101 kit for R649.00
> 
> Thats basically half the price on the newer model. Being a mechanical mod as well with no circuitry in. I felt hard done by.
> 
> I mean my X.Gun with VV cost me less thab what the k100 cost.
> 
> So unless somewhere Im totally wrong, it was a bit of a painful experience.
> 
> In the end, I learnt my leason.
> Can call that school fees.



Cool, thanks for the info. You received a battery in that package too right? Chances are it's a very unreliable battery and unless you've got the full specifications (and they comply with mech safety) I seriously wouldn't use it in a mech. When the time comes, you're welcome to read this thread on battery safety and any questions will be answered in a jiffy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Reinvanhardt said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. You received a battery in that package too right? Chances are it's a very unreliable battery and unless you've got the full specifications (and they comply with mech safety) I seriously wouldn't use it in a mech. When the time comes, you're welcome to read this thread on battery safety and any questions will be answered in a jiffy.




I actually learnt about this yesterday at VapeKing. 

The dudes almost had a heart attack when they saw the battery I got with my kit. 

Long story short, the battery is now sitting at home. Will be heading off to the recycling centre as I have no way of safely disposing it. 

I bought myself two IMR batteries which I believe are the correct ones to use in the VV and even the Mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

MurderDoll said:


> I actually learnt about this yesterday at VapeKing.
> 
> The dudes almost had a heart attack when they saw the battery I got with my kit.
> 
> Long story short, the battery is now sitting at home. Will be heading off to the recycling centre as I have no way of safely disposing it.
> 
> I bought myself two IMR batteries which I believe are the correct ones to use in the VV and even the Mech.



Perfect! That is music to my ears

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Reinvanhardt said:


> Perfect! That is music to my ears




Changing the subject. Ive already gotten one of the managers jn the office to move to vaping. He bought the Evod starter kit. 
A friend at work has a twisp. Convinced him to move onto something with VV. He likes the svd express. Going to go pick that up next week. 

Another friend of mine always loved hubbly. Also convinced him to try the svd. Wants to try my VV before buying. So I can see him getting one next week as well. 

Also.
Have any of you guys vaped in a restaurant or mall? If you did. Have you gotten any grief about it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz

i have vaped at restaurants, but always just ask my waiter(ress) first if it's okay and have never had any issues 
in the malls, which i don't go to often haha, i stealth vape every now and again  
and i also have friends that say that people are vaping in the cinemas, so looking forward to going to watch a movie again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Have not been to a restaurant since I started vaping, not brave enough to try it in a mall just yet


----------



## Reinvanhardt

MurderDoll said:


> Changing the subject. Ive already gotten one of the managers jn the office to move to vaping. He bought the Evod starter kit.
> A friend at work has a twisp. Convinced him to move onto something with VV. He likes the svd express. Going to go pick that up next week.
> 
> Another friend of mine always loved hubbly. Also convinced him to try the svd. Wants to try my VV before buying. So I can see him getting one next week as well.
> 
> Also.
> Have any of you guys vaped in a restaurant or mall? If you did. Have you gotten any grief about it?



The SVD is an excellent device. I stealth vape a lot at malls and grocery stores etc, sometimes in plain sight of the civilians lol! If necessary I just don't exhale immediately, the vapour is then almost non-existent. There are a lot of public vaping success stories here though. Hospitals, airplanes, restaurants etc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I did a sneaky small vape while leaving greenstone yesterday. Felt bad for doing that. Smoker in me that feels condemned to the outskirts. Ha ha!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Reinvanhardt said:


> The SVD is an excellent device. I stealth vape a lot at malls and grocery stores etc, sometimes in plain sight of the civilians lol! If necessary I just don't exhale immediately, the vapour is then almost non-existent. There are a lot of public vaping success stories here though. Hospitals, airplanes, restaurants etc!




Ironically enough when I was doing my initial shopping. I wanted to buy the Innokin itaste 134. They were sold out on that. Second choice was the SVD. They were sold out on that too. 

So I settled on the k100. Dont regret getting it. It will be a good tool for when I go rebuildable. 
Although the Nemesis and Hammer Mechs look flipping stylish! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

According to Spur, the entire chain is vape free and you can only vape in the dreaded smokers section, bleh


----------



## Metal Liz

BhavZ said:


> According to Spur, the entire chain is vape free and you can only vape in the dreaded smokers section, bleh


That's horrible dude!!! what if they don't have a smoke section? they won't be seeing me again hahaha


----------



## BhavZ

Metal Liz said:


> That's horrible dude!!! what if they don't have a smoke section? they won't be seeing me again hahaha


Tell me about it.. 

I wouldn't have minded if they told me to stealth vape or something but to say no straight out and then say the instruction came from head office was disgraceful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> According to Spur, the entire chain is vape free and you can only vape in the dreaded smokers section, bleh



That doesn't worry me because I hate Spur! 

I go to Oscars in Hillcrest all the time and have never had an issue with me vaping... and they have awesome food.

I enjoy Wimpy and stealth vape there.


----------



## annemarievdh

BhavZ said:


> According to Spur, the entire chain is vape free and you can only vape in the dreaded smokers section, bleh



That is strange, we always vape at our local spur and they never have a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Welcome to the forum @MurderDoll ... Glad to have you aboard this awesome site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Just picked up Cuban Cigar at 18mg and Espresso at 0mg. 50/50 combo is absolutely fantastic! Think I found my new favourite! 

Now I can have 1 tank cherry/energy drink and 1 tank espresso / cuban cigar. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> That is strange, we always vape at our local spur and they never have a problem



I guess with spur it was my mistake for asking them if it would be ok to vape at my table.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

BhavZ said:


> According to Spur, the entire chain is vape free and you can only vape in the dreaded smokers section, bleh



I vape in the Spurs here no problem


----------



## Andre

Most welcome @MurderDoll. Yes, the price on that K100 was an absolute rip-off. You should disclose the name of the vendor so we are all warned. Nothing legally preventing you from doing so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev

I'll just leave this here...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

BhavZ said:


> I guess with spur it was my mistake for asking them if it would be ok to vape at my table.



I think it all depend on the managers and the owners...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Matthee said:


> Most welcome @MurderDoll. Yes, the price on that K100 was an absolute rip-off. You should disclose the name of the vendor so we are all warned. Nothing legally preventing you from doing so.




Thanks for the warm welcomes. 

I actually am wanting to order some liquids from you to try out. 

Been reading a lot of good things. 

I feel bad saying their name. 
If it helps. They based in Melrose. 
The rest im sure you could figure out for yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

Thanks for that info @MurderDoll , we are all here to help each other and prevent bad experiences like you had, happening to other fellow vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hey @MurderDoll welcome and happy vaping.... You're going to have soooo much fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

MurderDoll said:


> I did a sneaky small vape while leaving greenstone yesterday. Felt bad for doing that. Smoker in me that feels condemned to the outskirts. Ha ha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Welcome bro, and I have to agree with you here, think we all as smokers are used to being outcasts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Another guy at the office bought himself the Ego CE4.

He had a spare tank that he didn't use and offered it up to me. Score!!!

So I do some youtube to see how to clean the tank.

I followed some random dudes advice about pouring water in and shaking it about. Repeating a whole bunch of times and then dry burning it for a while to get the old gunk off.
Sounds easy enough.


Do all that until the point of dry burning it.
Put the CE4 tank on my X.Gun and start firing away. Does everything as expected. Eventually the coil starts to glow which he says it should.
Burn a couple more times, until I see the coil light up and then die down immediately. WTF??
So I press the button again......
Nothing!
Try again.
Nothing.
Damng nabit!
I think I just destroyed the coil. :hmph:

Then realise I forgot to lower my watts down from 9.5
Ha ha ha ha!!! Such a fail on my part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

That's a bummer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Lol. Its a pity. A new tank is always welcomed. Pity I managed to destroy it before even testing it out. 

Im also guessing there is no way of salvaging it? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> Lol. Its a pity. A new tank is always welcomed. Pity I managed to destroy it before even testing it out.
> 
> Im also guessing there is no way of salvaging it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, the coils on those are not replaceable or rebuildable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Matthee said:


> If I remember correctly, the coils on those are not replaceable or rebuildable.




Dont think they are either tbh. Theres no way to get down to the coil without breaking the unit to pieces. 

Which would completely defeat the point then.


----------



## Allan

MurderDoll said:


> Changing the subject. Ive already gotten one of the managers jn the office to move to vaping. He bought the Evod starter kit.
> A friend at work has a twisp. Convinced him to move onto something with VV. He likes the svd express. Going to go pick that up next week.
> 
> Another friend of mine always loved hubbly. Also convinced him to try the svd. Wants to try my VV before buying. So I can see him getting one next week as well.
> 
> Also.
> Have any of you guys vaped in a restaurant or mall? If you did. Have you gotten any grief about it?



I have vaped at Canal Walk and having the Twisp store in the centre they left me alone. However had grief at De Grendel on Sunday where they moaned that I was standing too close to the outside tables!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

